# How Did I Do -  Change of Home Club



## CliveW (Feb 1, 2011)

After changing my home club from Murrayshall to Blairgowrie at the end of the year, I had my handicap transferred over a couple of weeks ago. Since then I have been trying in vain to change my details on the HDID website but it doesn't recognise me.
I spoke to the handicap Sec at Blair today and they assure me all is OK at their end. Any ideas would be gratefully received.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Feb 1, 2011)

Maybe you have to re register all together on hdid....


----------



## CliveW (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Rob,
I tried that, but as soon as I put in my email address it takes me back to my original homepage/club.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Feb 1, 2011)

Howdidido is a site run by Club Systems who in turn provide Club2000 software to clubs. Are you sure that your new club uses their software?  If not then you will never see any results on there.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Feb 1, 2011)

Clive ,If you are registered on there cant you go on their forum and ask how you change club name.......


----------



## CliveW (Feb 1, 2011)

Definately on Club2000. I have emailed HDID but no reply as yet.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2011)

When I changed clubs last year, my HDID account was automatically updated when my new club transferred my handicap.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 2, 2011)

That's what I expected. Perhaps my old club hasn't notified HDID yet. The frustrating thing is I can only contact HDID by email as there doesn't appear to ba a phone number for them.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2011)

That's what I expected. Perhaps my old club hasn't notified HDID yet. The frustrating thing is I can only contact HDID by email as there doesn't appear to ba a phone number for them.
		
Click to expand...

Is it not the new clubs responsibility to do it, rather than the old?


----------



## StuartD (Feb 2, 2011)

Clive

Think it will happen automatically the next time your club post competition results (even if you don't play).

I don't expect that to happen any time soon after looking at the pics you posted


----------



## CliveW (Feb 2, 2011)

Finally sorted!
As Stuart said, because there hasn't been any comps since my handicap was transferred the website hasn't been updated so no change. It has now been updated and my details have been changed.
Many thanks for all your help.


----------

